# I packed my bag for work today



## Marzuq (28/7/15)

I think I'm sorted for the day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/7/15)

LOL, those minion toys look wicked!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/7/15)

Gizmo said:


> LOL, those minion toys look wicked!



LOL i actually drove to McDs just to buy them. No food just the minions

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (28/7/15)

Haha, they brilliant.. I need to get some for my daughter..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/7/15)

Gizmo said:


> Haha, they brilliant.. I need to get some for my daughter..



there are about 8 or 9 different little minions you can choose from. the two i have if turned on has a flashing light on the lava and the other makes funny noises when moved side to side.
a bargain for R10


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/15)

Those little okes are so cute man, check out the little caveman bugger

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/7/15)

@Marzuq we have 2 of the same ones from McDonald's. Will throw one in with your next order lol

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## AndreFerreira (28/7/15)

@Marzuq How is the Goblin Mini treating you? getting mine today.


----------



## Marzuq (28/7/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Marzuq we have 2 of the same ones from McDonald's. Will throw one in with your next order lol



@Stroodlepuff thanks and now i will be heading over to your website just to find something to order


----------



## Marzuq (28/7/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> @Marzuq How is the Goblin Mini treating you? getting mine today.



best tank on the market in my opinion.
i have been running a 24g 2.5mm ID 7 wraps @ 0.25ohm for the last couple days.
Its dripper quality flavour. 
its has a little blocker that you can use to block the juice channels on the one i side if you choose to buld single coil. great for TC.
refilling is a breeze. no leaks. no fuss. 
i dont think they can do it better than this little tank

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> @Stroodlepuff thanks and now i will be heading over to your website just to find something to order


Monster Kayfun, get 2 *nudge nudge wink wink*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/7/15)




----------



## Marzuq (28/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Monster Kayfun, get 2 *nudge nudge wink wink*



not a kayfun fan but im sure i can find something that i 'need'


----------



## Paulie (28/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> LOL i actually drove to McDs just to buy them. No food just the minions


Lol i can just imagine there faces hahaha

Massive guy in car saying "No Foooood Just toys"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (28/7/15)

Paulie said:


> Lol i can just imagine there faces hahaha
> 
> Massive guy in car saying "No Foooood Just toys"



now that you mention it. that probably explains the strange looks i got LOL

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BhavZ (28/7/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> not a kayfun fan but im sure i can find something that i 'need'


No no no, _I'm_ the Kayfun fan, can't you catch a hint man

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> No no no, _I'm_ the Kayfun fan, can't you catch a hint man



it was one of those 'look the other way and whistle' moments lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike (3/8/15)

Ok so who thought they were funny?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (4/8/15)

Mike said:


> Ok so who thought they were funny?



i see my minions are hard at work already


----------

